# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  محاسبه قطر دایره

## 5hahab

دریافت طول و عرض یک مستطیل و محاسبه ی قطر آن

من این پایینی رو نوشتم . این محیط و مساحت مستطیل رو نشون میده از اونجایی که من ریاضیم خیلی ضعیفه ممنون میشم یکی از دوستان اون قسمت به دست آوردن قطر رو ویرایش کنه و قرار بده
تشکر

#include <iostream.h>
#include <conio.h>

void main ()
{

double a, b, s, p;
cin >> a >> b;
p = 2 * (a + b);
s = a * b;
cout << s << endl << p << endl;


getch();
}

----------


## Borland.C

بالاخره دایره یا مستطیل؟

----------

